

Ask HN: Can anybody help me with sorting this data? - elvirs

Hey I have this excel file, it containts 37 or so columns and each column contains list of mustcourses for that department. can u help me get 1-list of pairs of departments that have largest number of shared courses, 2-ability to list of shared courses of one department compared to all of the rest, 3-courses that are shared the most among departments. 
p.s. there has to be ignore list where i can add and remove courses to be ignored in calculations.
I can send you the excel file for you to take a look before you say you can help.
======
mike-cardwell
<https://www.freelancer.com/>

~~~
elvirs
minimum bid for this 30 dollar on freelancer.com thats like 5 hours wage for
an average programmer, but i estimate this will take 1 hour to build. no?

~~~
rcfox
$30 is 5 hours of pay? Wow. $30 is more like one hour for a new grad first
beginning a job.

~~~
elvirs
30 dollars per hour for very experienced programmer, yeah possible but for a
new grad with beginning project is too much. 30x8 (hours per day)x20(workdays
per month)=4800USD per month salary? well I dont think this is the situation
in the world.

------
rick888
just click the column at the top to sort it. This is how everybody does it.

